# winegaurd dish satalite



## biker (May 19, 2011)

i am thinking about buying the winegaurd sold at camping world for 699.99, i would like to know if anyone here has this unit and how well does it work, any problems? is this for real, we have dish network at home so we would just take one of our recievers with us in the 5th wheel. thanks in advance


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 19, 2011)

Re: winegaurd dish satalite

Biker, Are you talking about the RoadTrip Minimaxor CarryOut?


----------



## biker (May 19, 2011)

RE: winegaurd dish satalite

carry out model


----------



## biker (May 20, 2011)

RE: winegaurd dish satalite

does anyone here have one of these wineguards???


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 20, 2011)

Re: winegaurd dish satalite

Sorry got side tracked the other day and forgot about this.  We have sold several and no compaints so far, but I have not used one myself.


----------



## biker (May 20, 2011)

RE: winegaurd dish satalite

how much can you let it go for and can i have it for memorial day, thanks ken


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 21, 2011)

Re: winegaurd dish satalite

Ken,
I could have you one for Memorial Day, but CW must have gotten a special deal or something.  $699 is below my cost.  Don't know how they did that, I can usually match or beat their prices.  I will call my supplier on Monday and see what is going on.  Maybe they lowered the price and I don't know about it.


----------



## biker (May 22, 2011)

RE: winegaurd dish satalite

k let me know i saw the one at campingworld, just trying to find anyone that has used it and are they what they say, thanks


----------



## kmsavage1 (May 22, 2011)

Re: winegaurd dish satalite

We have used one since Feb, 2011.  Really like it - just need to be sure it can see southern sky and plug it in.  It finds the birds in about 60-90 Seconds.  the ONLY complaint I have, is if it loses power it needs to start the sat search all over again.


----------



## akjimny (May 22, 2011)

Re: winegaurd dish satalite

Kent, I have the same problem with my satellite system at home.  The solution is a computer battery backup power supply.  You don't need a big one, just one that will give you 10 to 15 minutes of power.  Walmart, Best Buy and CompUSA all carry them.


----------



## Triple E (May 23, 2011)

Re: winegaurd dish satalite

Kent, how do like the Mercedes Diesels and are they getting the mileage as advertise?


----------



## kmsavage1 (May 24, 2011)

RE: winegaurd dish satalite

The MB is OK, but expensive to work on - my service man said it's the haredest oil change he has ever done.  Our mileage is between 9 & 10.


----------

